# Screen printing transfers



## arbiass (May 6, 2014)

Hello everyone ive got to print a barcelona logo in transfer paper with 5 color and im having problems like the first ink i put not cured well or drops into a second screen or something like that is there any of you reading this knows how to do this properly if you can help me i would really be thankfull . Here are the images too if i didnt not clearify the problem thanks .


----------

